# How to do you configure static IP address?



## Thank The Cheese (Sep 10, 2006)

I use Chronosync to sync files between macs via wireless and share files for my Xbox with XBMC. 

At the moment I am having to set up a computer-to-computer network and manual IP for chronosync, otherwise the IP address changes and syncing doesn't work. For XBMC, I have to temporarily do without the internet so that I can use an ethernet cable assigned a manual IP address so the Xbox knows where to look. It also means I have to move files from my iMac to my MBP so that I can attach it to the router in the other room. 

It would be great if I could just set a static IP address for each Mac on the wireless network so that everything just works without having to tinker with settings back and forth. 

Is there a way to do this? Obviously, changing the IPv4 to manual address disconnects the internet, which is pretty much the extent of my knowledge on the matter! 

Any suggestions helpful!


----------



## jh2112 (Sep 10, 2006)

Change to manual as you suggest. Fill in the ip address to one that is in the range of the dhcp on the router.
Also enter the address of your router.
The router will (usually,) pick up this address and use it, as long as nothing else is using the same ip address on your network.
You'll also need to enter your isp's dns server addresses. You can normally find this info on their website.
In this way you can run dhcp and static addresses simultaneously.
You should also configure the router with your static address info. That'll reserve the address, if not you may get ip address conflicts.
Hope this helps


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Sep 10, 2006)

EDIT: removed my message -- it worked! for some reason it took about 5 minutes to start working. It was the DNS servers that did it, thanks for the tip. 

cheers!


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Sep 10, 2006)

slight hitch. while it works fine, Xbox Media Centre is being annoying. For some reason, it won't connect unless I have an ip address that is 192.168.0.x (that is, the number after the 2nd decimal is a 0). If I change the 0 to a 1 it refuses to work. 

However, changing the number to a 1 prevents the net from working, I guess because my router's IP range is 192.168.1.1 - 192.168.1.20. 


worked it out. The xbox's ip was 192.168.0.200 -- had to change it to 192.168.1.200 and everything fell into place. 

Finally have got xbmc doing what i wanted  

what's the bet now apple will release an AirPort Extreme with video on the 12th and I'll end up just buying that


----------

